
Everyone complaining about MS buying GitHub needs to offer a better solution - jaoued
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/06/everyone-complaining-about-microsoft-buying-github-needs-to-offer-a-better-solution/
======
dredmorbius
"You can't complain until you provide something better" is one of the oldest
bullshit arguments in the book.

If I go to a doctor with an ailment, or the Agora with a public grievance, the
notion of admitting and communicating that there's a problem is an essential
step. Identifying etiologies, goals, and solutions ("getting there from here")
are essential, but independent steps that need not be initiated or
accomplished by the same people.

Sorry, but I'm tired of this very tired trope.

A key problem is that infrastructure, information, and information exchanges
play poorly with markets and market-oriented institutions: for-profit
corporations.

If markets are your problem, marketing-it-harder -- selling the company to a
larger and more abusive monopolist -- will probably mean you'll be having a
bad day.

------
nkkollaw
Jesus, what a weak argument. So, you can't raise complaints unless you own and
develop your own GitHub?

